# PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BRIDGE



## atomgodwin (Nov 5, 2014)

I just bought a PRS 7 String and it comes stock with chrome hardware. I'm wanting to convert everything over to gold but after a couple hours of research it appears that PRS doesn't have gold bridges. I've seen most of you love the Hipshot bridges, has anyone put one on a PRS?

What upgrades have you like the most specifically the bridge? 
I'm thinking Schaller tuning machines, Bare Knuckle Pain Killers, Schaller strap locks (already ordered), and AllParts Shotgun Shell knobs. 

Allparts 12-Gauge Shotgun Shell Knob | Musician's Friend

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 6, 2014)

There was a really cool modded PRS SE-7 a while back, it had a hipshot bridge.


----------



## jwade (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't seen that before! Are those b&w ebony bobbins on those pickups?


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, pulled out from a KxK I believe.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 7, 2014)

Gold on Black? Nice! Please post pics of your modified 7!


----------



## atomgodwin (Nov 7, 2014)

Hell yeah! I love the black out hardware with the cream pups... Nice contrast! My PRS is arriving Tuesday so I'll post progress pics as it goes along. 

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 7, 2014)

Dude Zebra pickups would look awesome in your SE7 (IMO).


----------



## atomgodwin (Nov 7, 2014)

I ordered Hipshot Griplock tuners, their bridge, and Bare Knuckle Painkillers with the battlewarn/soapbar covers... all in gold. And those shotgun knobs... 

Will post pics as soon everything is assembled.


----------



## bouVIP (Nov 7, 2014)

FYI covered pickups will require modding the cavity for them to fit. Hipshot bridge will also require drilling, but it is a simple thing to do and a great upgrade! Looking forward to some pics


----------



## atomgodwin (Nov 25, 2014)

Just got my pups in today. Gonna talk to a friend about routing out the soapbar spacing this week.

p.s. How the hell do you post pics???


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 26, 2014)

atomgodwin said:


> Just got my pups in today. Gonna talk to a friend about routing out the soapbar spacing this week.
> 
> p.s. How the hell do you post pics???



Like this:






(Copy the image URL, not the page URL.)

...and this will look totally great if you get it all gilded out. Hope you can find everything you need.


----------

